# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Elatine triandra

## Luciano

Hello...
my england is litle!!!! sorry

Elatine triandra is very very good....
see link in http://www.acquariofacile.it/forum/t...59&whichpage=6

Best regards
Luciano

[/i]

----------


## FC

Hi Luciano,

I have E.T before. Yes, they are beautiful plant and they are true low lying plant. However, they grow very fast which is high in maintenance. See picture below which was about 2~3 weeks old after planting.

----------


## Luciano

> Hi Luciano,
> 
> I have E.T before. Yes, they are beautiful plant and they are true low lying plant. However, they grow very fast which is high in maintenance. See picture below which was about 2~3 weeks old after planting.


HI Freddy  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

The plant grows very fastly, above all if very fed, my bathtub has the PO4=0.6 and No3=15, the iron=0.4 ppm, 1.5watt/lt, dGH=13, dKH=7, pH=7.1 
From little days I have inserted the _Elatine macropoda_, than at the moment it still turns out piu` beautiful of the triandra... I do not know the requirements of this new still well spp., I only hope to cultivate... 
If you want to see it here link http://www.acquariofacile.it/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=7845

In the link that you see, in the third photo e` represented a plant that I do not know, e` a test and I do not know perhaps if adapted to grow in submers, you know it?

regards
Luciano

----------


## FC

Hi Luciano,

I have not seen the plant before. However, it looks like it is still in emersed state. Am I right?

----------

